# Please read before ever visting capo vw in san juan ca >> joksta



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

*crooked delaer owners such as Miles Brandon from capo vw in ca to other joksta like..mike haggerty*

ic:Is anyone familiar with the Ca law That states even if i have some light mods nothing major. I had to pay for a new tranny on my 1.8t gti when it had 48k on it, i was told by my adviser that if i let them drop the tranny and they see a stock clutch in there that it would be covered under warranty. Only to find out that was complete bs and the service adviser manager Cory Goodman over there made sure that vw of America never covered it. I was later notified by Cory that the adviser that promise me it would be covered was no longer working at the dealer. I had just a cold air at the time and was forced to wait a month to have them rebuild it not even replace it with a new one for over 2k witch i paid them in cash out of my college savings. they never offered a rental car during that whole month they had my car. when i told other people how it took a well over month to get done and they didnt stick to they word instead they let go the adviser that was helping me or maybe he quite. either way i was **** over by the stealer-ship for 2k cash... I never took them to court because i meet the owner of the dealer Miles Brandon at the mall in person and he promise me gave me his word that if i was ever to purchased a car from him he would give me a great deal for all the bs... SO when the R came out i went to his dealer outta all dealers and made a killer deal on the r with the top salesperson there. She promised me a great deal so i jumped on it only to find out that with 10k down and not the best credit and no cosigner wasn't gonna make the deal happen. she promised me that the deal still stands and to come try and work out a deal with a larger down payment. so i took my life saving outta the bank showed up and gave them 20k in cash basicaclly buying my credit and more than half the car that day. After they put my money in there safe they come to me and say o we made a huge mistake about the price.. saying i have to pay full price not one penny less. I really wanted the 2 door in white and could have got it at other dealer but went to them to have them pull a fast one. i ended up buying the car once again getting ****ed over 2k again by the same dealer but **** it u live u learn.. i just don't understand how they can just do all that bs and get away with it.. well whats goes around comes around an old wise saying my grandpa use to tell me as a kid. On top of that i was promised a 100 warranty still at the dealers cost. That was also bs. I was told i had a 75k on top of the 36 WARRANTY that comes with the car. Suck bs they basically sold me less than a extra a 50k extra warranty claiming it was a 100k warranty. so On top of going back on the deal that was made verbally for the car they decide to f me over on the warranty as well thanks alot Tom. MR. finance manger for change my original deal i worked with April top sales dog at capo vw. I contacted the dealer and explained the issue nicely and tried to have them take care of this bs. They would rather spend 50000 on a lawyer to try and defend them self for robbing me over 6k then just man up and say hey im sorry i take care of this. I was smart enough to record the whole deal more than once where a 100k warranty was included and discussed and not one word was said about a 75000 just 100k. I also had a witness that's like a mom to me.. so On top of that i also have a recording of before and after i signed on the dotted line to get the car. The first contract that was written up was a scam / come up. they tried to charge me twice for one warranty>>>eace:eace:


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

This Forum is for people who aren't employed by capo... So honest input onlyeace:


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

:bs:


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

Dont bye from the jokestas..:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

daeuroman3420 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the Ca law That states even if i have some light mods nothing major. I had to pay for a new tranny on my 1.8t gti when it had 48k on it, i was told by my adviser that if i let them drop the tranny and they see a stock clutch in there that it would be covered under warranty. Only to find out that was complete bs and the service adviser manager Cory Goodman over there made sure that vw of America never covered it. I was later notified by Cory that the adviser that promise me it would be covered was no longer working at the dealer. I had just a cold air at the time and was forced to wait a month to have them rebuild it not even replace it with a new one for over 2k witch i paid them in cash out of my college savings. they never offered a rental car during that whole month they had my car. when i told other people how it took a well over month to get done and they didnt stick to they word instead they let go the adviser that was helping me or maybe he quite. either way i was **** over by the stealer-ship for 2k cash... I never took them to court because i meet the owner of the dealer Miles Brandon at the mall in person and he promise me gave me his word that if i was ever to purchased a car from him he would give me a great deal for all the bs... SO when the R came out i went to his dealer outta all dealers and made a killer deal on the r with the top salesperson there. She promised me a great deal so i jumped on it only to find out that with 10k down and not the best credit and no cosigner wasn't gonna make the deal happen. she promised me that the deal still stands and to come try and work out a deal with a larger down payment. so i took my life saving outta the bank showed up and gave them 20k in cash basicaclly buying my credit and more than half the car that day. After they put my money in there safe they come to me and say o we made a huge mistake about the price.. saying i have to pay full price not one penny less. I really wanted the 2 door in white and could have got it at other dealer but went to them to have them pull a fast one. i ended up buying the car once again getting ****ed over 2k again by the same dealer but **** it u live u learn.. i just don't understand how they can just do all that bs and get away with it.. well whats goes around comes around an old wise saying my grandpa use to tell me as a kid. On top of that i was promised a 100 warranty still at the dealers cost. That was also bs. I was told i had a 75k on top of the 36 WARRANTY that comes with the car. Suck bs they basically sold me less than a extra a 50k extra warranty claiming it was a 100k warranty. so On top of going back on the deal that was made verbally for the car they decide to f me over on the warranty as well thanks alot Tom. MR. finance manger for change my original deal i worked with April top sales dog at capo vw. I contacted the dealer and explained the issue nicely and tried to have them take care of this bs. They would rather spend 50000 on a lawyer to try and defend them self for robbing me over 6k then just man up and say hey im sorry i take care of this. I was smart enough to record the whole deal more than once where a 100k warranty was included and discussed and not one word was said about a 75000 just 100k. I also had a witness that's like a mom to me.. so On top of that i also have a recording of before and after i signed on the dotted line to get the car. The first contract that was written up was a scam / come up. they tried to charge me twice for one warranty>>>eace:eace:


Hey. That's a lot of words to read all at one time. I started to read it but then got bored. I began to think about all the times I got ripped off by a car dealer but I was glad to hear that I was not the first person to be treated so poorly. Then I began to think about the time when. No that's not a good story to tell here. It would take too long and I might have to actually break it into paragraphs and that's so annoying. You know, once, in school, I wrote a whole essay where I didn't have spaces between words. The teacher was not amused. I thought it was funny to try to read it without all those spaces between the words. Hey, yesterday I was thinking about something cool but not I forgot what it was. I'm going on vacation soon, maybe I was thinking about that. Nah. Probably not. You know, I like cars. And I like VWs (I know, I know, you're no supposed to begin a sentence with "and" but it's just the 'tex so who cares). But it's true, I do like VWs but your post got me thinking, do I like them less because somebody who works for VW tried to rip you off. No, not really. I still like cars and VWs. I guess I always have and I hope I always will but you never can be sure about what life holds next. What, if, for example, VW were to make a car in the future that I didn't like? Would that mean I would not like VW anymore. I don't know. That's a good question but one I can't answer. Keep bumpin' those threads.

By the way, nobody reads this forum. Seriously.


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

Man i Got u to read my thread so ppl must me looking lolopcorn:


----------



## Hcappie (Jan 23, 2013)

No matter what is offered, read EVERY word in that contract before you SIGN! If you don't like the deal you are under no obligation to buy. Feel free to walk away. No one is doing you any favors, they are selling you a product for which you are paying lots of $$$. If it's not in the contract that you signed then they didn't offer it to you. Happens to all of us. That's how I've learned to be a better negotiator over the years.


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hcappie said:


> No matter what is offered, read EVERY word in that contract before you SIGN! If you don't like the deal you are under no obligation to buy. Feel free to walk away. No one is doing you any favors, they are selling you a product for which you are paying lots of $$$. If it's not in the contract that you signed then they didn't offer it to you. Happens to all of us. That's how I've learned to be a better negotiator over the years.


i o did read the contract and actually had him rewrite it thinking after that he would fix it Only to find out that when he lied when he explained that the first extended warranty kick in after the 36k one the cars comes with ends. I never bought a aftermarket third party warranty like the one they offer called first extended. so i didnt think he would lie to me while im recording him with my cell and my other recording deviceic::wave:. so Your Lies are hopefully gonna get u real far in court and hopefully u can explain your boss Miles Brandon why he Lost hes a huge percentage that he owns of Capo VW just to make things Right:wave::laugh:


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

What goes around comes around Mr. Miles Brandon. So when everyone in the town u grew up in to southern cali where live now will know how legit ur word is and how u do biz..eace: Ill be returning that warranty that i was supposed to get a cost deal on...:banghead: I would rather bump this thread a million times so ppl see it then sell my 2 cars and parts on here when i need money. U pull a fast one and u take my 20k lifes saving and put in ur safe and tell me its there in ur hands in a safe place but the deals we made change after that. :screwy: I don't get how u can go about ur biz ripping first time buyers like myself off and telling them one thing with ur word and doing another. IM gonna make sure ppl understand when u give them your word ur full of ****.  I am gonna be selling cars the honest way to everyone in Portland at the 1 dealer up there while ur bsing ppl and ripping first time buyers off to get by.:wave::wave: My grandpas is gonna be watching u real closely...:bs:


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

:sly::wave:


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

put up a google review, yelp review, dealerrater review or email http://www.carbuyingtips.com/


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

i was gonna do that all next thanks :laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

ill be driving cross the usa with a huge sign on all sides of my car saying f capo.. I may have 20K o my new golf r i will do what ever it takes to spead the word from Portland to socal all the way to new york but mainly chi town :wave::wave: i will make sure capo keeps falling off the tracks and ill be working at the #1 dealer on the west coast after i get back from working at a huge dealer in chi city. i will make sure to keep on letting the jokstas at capo know that what goes around will come around weather they like it or not. I remove the tracking device the installed the car and threw it on my buddies vw so good luck tracking me capo lol.. The sale person who Sold me the car told me that this would void my warrantyopcorn::bs: lol.go for it im returning that :bs: u call a cost deal...:thumbdown::thumbdown:ic::wave::wave:


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

*111 am ..*

i wish that capo could become a legit CA vw dealer one day. not.. :laugh::wave::wave:


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

Dude, seriously, you made mistakes. Big, costly mistakes. 

Learn and move on. 

The dealer beat you at their own game.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

**** VW OF AMERICA AND ALL THE OTHER ****ING JOKSTA AS WELL:wave:eace:eace:


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

No one "took" your life savings; you are just very, very bad at making decisions. Sorry; they offered you a bad deal and you jumped all over it.


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

It cost to be the boss sometimes:laugh::laugh:. what goes around comes around and i didnt make a bad decision i drive a rare ****ing car that no one has. cw 2 door with nav whats really good joksta:thumbup::wave::wave:eace:eace:ic:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

daeuroman3420 said:


> It cost to be the boss sometimes:laugh::laugh:. what goes around comes around and i didnt make a bad decision i drive a rare ****ing car that no one has. cw 2 door with nav whats really good joksta:thumbup::wave::wave:eace:eace:ic:



what is a joksta and what language are you typing in.

congrats on the rare car :| :sly:


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

daeuroman3420 said:


> i didnt make a bad decision


Then stop complaining and ask to have this thread closed?


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

lol


----------



## Knight2000 (Jan 5, 2010)

The moral of the story is this: YOU SIGNED ON THE BOTTOM LINE. You didn't have to bring them more money. Heck, you didn't have to bring them ANY money. You could have walked. You should have walked. It's your fault, not theirs. Maybe they pulled a fast one on you, maybe they didn't, but YOU signed. YOU bought the car. THEY put YOUR money in the bank. 

I have never understood why people blame the dealer for a "bad" deal on a car. A "good" deal is in the eye of the purchaser. If you pay full price for a Golf R (or whatever vehicle) and think it's a great deal, it is! It's a great deal because you didn't pay over sticker. 

It's always the consumer's fault for buying a car, even if the deal isn't "great." Sure, some dealers may pull one over on a customer, or try to, but it's the customer who signs their life away. No one can be FORCED to buy a car. There's always the option of walking away.


----------



## My name is Robert Paulson (Feb 10, 2013)

Can you please post the tape recordings you claim you made? It might help to understand what went down, because I for one am completely unable to understand any of The incoherent drivel you have posted.


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

Lol


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

eace:eace::beer:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

So grammar was not something you learned in school?


When did the Car Lounge turn into "12 Year Old Girl Writing in Their Diary Lounge"?


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

go drive ur 99 civic and join the honda forum and talk all the bs u want lol.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

dajoksta


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

daeuroman3420 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the Ca law That states even if i have some light mods nothing major.


Is that the direct quote of the law... some new type of legalese? :laugh:

You should learn how to organize and summarize your thoughts.

Normally bullet points help. :thumbup:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

daeuroman3420 said:


> go drive ur 99 civic and join the honda forum and talk all the bs u want lol.:thumbup::thumbup:


It took you over a month to come up with that? :laugh:


----------



## My name is Robert Paulson (Feb 10, 2013)

His momma raised a fool


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

hows ur 99 civic man. I think theres some legit honda forums out there for jokstas like urslelf. lol.. and ya i dont got time to check what u wrote and respond im to busy mobbin the Golf R around the US.:wave::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

My Civic's fine thanks for asking. How's your MK4?


----------



## randy (Feb 18, 1999)

I don't work for CapoVW, but bought my Passat from them. I passed up three VW dealers on route from my house to specifically by from Capo, and mostly it's because of Miles Brandon (the owner).

Why?

Lets take you back to 1998. The New Beetle was just introduced. That car was hot. Just hot, on the market.

Most VW dealers were marking them up $3-$5K over sticker. Just blatant ripoffs.

So I go down to CapoVW, and they were selling them at sticker. What, no rip off second sticker additional markups? Why?

So I found out Miles was the owner, and I asked him. His reply was "Sure we can sell them for more. We are getting laughed at by other VW dealers because we are leaving so much money on the table right now."

"But what if you were the buyer," he continued, "and you just paid $3K over sticker for a hot car, and 6 months down the line it's not hot anymore. How would you feel? My guess you would feel ripped off. And that's why you won't see an additional dealer markup (ADM) on our cars on my lot. We figure you are paying sticker for a hot car, we are making okay money, and we want you to feel good about this purchase, and come back and buy your next car from us. And tell a friend to do the same."

After Miles Brandon told me that, I remembered it, and I bought a Passat from him. And my sister bought a NB convertible from him.

Miles Brandon and Capo is a good team. I would buy from them again, no question.


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

well You are right miles is a legit person overall. I just Don't think Its Right for him to promise me a deal on the golf R then pull a fast one and say sorry we have someone else flying in tomorrow interested to buy it at full sticker. A deal is a deal and if he says go get 20k on the table to make it happen and i walk into the dealer and hand it to them like all stocked only to find out after the money is in their safe they say sorry no deal. thats bs im sorry but if u make a deal with someone stand by your word. I Might not have the best typing skills out there i must admit my gammer sucks. But i can still express how i feel without ppl talking ****. I was also promised a cost deal on a 100k warranty only to find out that the switch it to a 75 k warranty.. I tried contacting Miles himself a few times only to find out that he wont even jump on the phone with me after he send me a letter asking me how i like the car i bought. Thats not a legit way to handle biz in my eyes. If Miles was a real man of his word he would have made things right...:bs: Its all good Tho Live and You learn. So Even if someone is a millionaire like my jackass Uncle David freeman and Miles Brandon. Don't Trust them AT all and record every single word and have them sign a signed contract while ur at it If they Promise u something... Greed gets ppl no where and Karma Comes and goes in life.. Loyalty is everything and i will dedicate my life to make sure even if im the riches owner of 5 vw dealers i will never lie or not stand my word when i promise someone something...:wave:


----------



## mason.french (Jul 2, 2011)

why does this awful thread keep getting bumped. I honestly feel dumber after wasting my life reading this, and those are 5 minutes of my life I will never get back. thanks ass


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

well i make it up to u for bumping it up some more for me, lmk if u need anything for ur mk4 i have a 04 1.8t im parting out u pay shipping and anything under the value of 100 bucks is urs just cause u took them time to read it lol. and also cause ur a fellow east coast dubber like myself i just got back from my road trip where i make it to erie PA to show mad respect to my best friend who passed away in that city a few years ago. The golf R has 25 k now after my trip to Portland and then to Pa but **** it u only live once. Im returning that so called cost deal on a 100k warranty that was really full price on a 75k one and flashing the R SO I FINALLY USE MY 6 GEAR LOL,:laugh: THE r BUILT TO LAST ITS A WASTE OF MONEY..:screwy:


----------



## Biz (Feb 26, 2002)

OP, are you a native English speaker?


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

Ill be returning the warranty that is way overpriced. Then I can flash my baby and see what the 6th gear can do.
eace:


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

ic::facepalm:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Just let this thread die already.


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

nope sorry buddy and u should be seeing my candy white show car mobbin on that pos honda u got lol.... go kick it on the honda forum where joksta like ur self belong.... who are u anyways... my names manny u are...eace:


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

ya and ur names is? you are?


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

Love this thread. Stay away from joksta's... Or whatever...


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

I went in there today asking to get the 100k like i was told when i bought car. 7k was never mentioned once to me or my witness who is a low key the most legit lady to bring to court she like lawyer but only has a dr. degree. At first when she said she gonna record april the sales person who sold me the car and make the deal. now i see why.. thanks to her having have sewed vw already in the past and winning she new to come prepared when buying the new golf R. I hope vw of capo can somehow back them self up when that recording comes out showing how they do business. My best friend who passed had a good buddy named ***** hes a great tech over there so i thought i give cory goodman miles brandon and the sales managers a chance to make things legit. i ask nicely if they were willing to release the contract to another dealer they refused right away. then i ask if they could just stand by there word and change it to 100k like the deal was, they refused while i was recording them once again.. now i have no choice but to sew them for the way they make there sales very dishonest and not loyal at all if u ask me..:banghead: got ic: proof so good luck to them in court. They also track me and sell my info to third party ppl or jokstas with money. They even tried saying if i remove the device that allows them to track me they will void my 100k warranty that never even was 100k really 75k . lol ****in bs...ic: Atleast i tried to work it out. i started to leave after the manager started being a joke.. then omw out hes say u gotta leave lol... joksta ...:bs: i said f u and left before they tried to pull some crazy bs by calling the cops lieing like mike haggerty dealer near my grandpas grave in Arlington Il. Those bastard have it coming soon in court as well calling the cops on me saying i was trying to steal a car when they didn't even have any legit awd golf r or anything that can handle the snow over there other than a gas gusher suv.. i ended running like forest when i saw the cops show up as i told them u might WANNA CALL THE COPS CAUSE U STOLE MY INSURANCE INFO.. NEXT THING U KNOW I LUCKY BEAT THAT CROOKED COP TO THE DUMPSTA WHERE I THROW MY DANK PURPLE KUSH,,,LOL HE SEARCHED MY POCKET THAT WAS IN FIRST CAUSE THOSE BITCHES AT VW TOLD THEM HOW TO **** ME. I WAS THROWN IN JAIL THE WEEK PRIOR FOR HAVING 5 BUCKS WORTH OF WEED. SO SAID YO THE CROOKED COP DIDNT FIND WHAT U WERE LOOKING FOR HUH,, LOL AFTER THEY REALIZED THEY HAD NOTHIN ON ME CAUSE I DIDN'T STEAL ANY CARS OR HAVE ANY MEDICINE ON ME. THEY WALK ME BACK TO THE DEALER AND TOLD ME TO GO TO THE CITY. THOSE COPS ALSO KEEP TALKING **** ON OBAMA SAYING ALL THESE BAD THINGS ABOUT HIM.. CROOKED COPS AND CROOKED DEALERS AT THERE FINEST..mike haggerty IS GONNA BE THE REASON WHY WHEN I GO TO COURT I WIN NO MATTER WHAT AFTER PULLIN ALL THAT BS TO TRY AND GET ME LOCKED UP FOR ASKING FOR A 20K SERVICE AND A NEW TIRE WHEN MINE POPED ON THE FREEWAY AND I DROVE IT THERE WITH A SPARE ON.. KARMA A BITCH :wave:eace:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

End Internet


----------



## tomballog93 (Apr 7, 2012)

Dude.... You should like drive into a wall. then you wouldnt have a car to worry about. i say good luck in court with those mad vocab skillz jokesta.


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

eace:


----------



## Prail11 (Sep 8, 2007)

Though I doubt this is real, it's great popcorn reading.


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

its real as me mobbin buy looking at my tv that is gonna be in my new house in Italyic:ic:..


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

To the top!!


----------



## daeuroman3420 (Dec 1, 2007)

gsprobe said:


> To the top!!


 lol:thumbup::thumbup::wave:


----------

